# Rat scared stiff by friendly cage mate



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello everybody,
I am really concerned about the behaviour or my two male ratties. It has been a faint and occasional behaviour some weeks ago, but now is a full blown drama.
Essentially, Nero (black one) is scared stiff by Otto (white one). Now, Otto is the dominant rat, but he was never aggressive toward Nero, maybe a bit pushy sometimes, but nothing to justify the behaviour.
Nero prefer to avoid completely his brother, staying on higher ground and bolting away when Otto comes up; he's always on the lookout for him when free ranging (and now his safe spot is my desk); he's running for his dear life when Otto come close and the latter thinks it's a nice game of chase, so he keeps up. When Nero is cornered, like in a tunnel or in a pillow case, he whines loudly showing teeth, but still prefering flight over fight.

Video examples are here:













I am still free ranging them, but they have their separate life now and it's a drama getting them in the cage. Wherever I put Nero, he always run for my desk

What should I do in these circumstances? Should I separate them in two cages? Is it possible to trust train a rat toward his cage mate?
Again, they are fine taken singularly and the dominant is not a too aggressive rat.

Thanks

PS: I have been on holiday for 10 days and left them in a boarding, but I don't think they have been treated well i.e. handling and free ranging. In fact, returning home, Otto gave a nasty bite when I picked him up from the carrier.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Now I have separeted them in two different cages because Nero was not settling down in the main cage. He was too stressed out by situation. Even in the second cage, Nero was nervous and chattering; so opened the door and he bolted agsin for my desk. ???
Help


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

How old are they? One issue with males is that some develop hormonal aggression between 3 and 8 months of age. This can manifest as aggression towards other rats, humans, or both. Its not normal for a normally nice rat to bite even after a long vacation - I go on a month long vacation each year and the rats don't get handled by my pet sitters during this time yet they stay tame even when I return. I fear Otto might be experiencing some hormonal aggression which can only be solved with a neuter


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't take my word for it but the chasing in the 3rd vid (the other 2 didn't load up right for me for some reason) didn't look playful at all to me, it looked like he was really chasing him. I have 2 brothers and back when they were approaching 6 months one of them started fleeing from/completely avoiding/freezing around the other brother long before actual obvious (to humans) signs of hormonal aggression showed up. If they're under a year old then you're more likely to see that kind of thing develop.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Coffeebean said:


> Don't take my word for it but the chasing in the 3rd vid (the other 2 didn't load up right for me for some reason) didn't look playful at all to me, it looked like he was really chasing him. I have 2 brothers and back when they were approaching 6 months one of them started fleeing from/completely avoiding/freezing around the other brother long before actual obvious (to humans) signs of hormonal aggression showed up. If they're under a year old then you're more likely to see that kind of thing develop.


I had the same issue with the first 2 videos. Your right the chasing there looked pretty serious - I've never had any of my girls chase each other like that even when I was doing intro's. Did you get your hormonal guy neutered? Just wondering if it helped cage dynamics go back to normal.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Shadow <3 said:


> I had the same issue with the first 2 videos. Your right the chasing there looked pretty serious - I've never had any of my girls chase each other like that even when I was doing intro's. Did you get your hormonal guy neutered? Just wondering if it helped cage dynamics go back to normal.


Well it got bad enough that I had to separate them until I got him neutered- that was almost a month of separation before his hormones calmed down enough that I was comfortable introducing them again. Even after that period of separation the brother was still super terrified of him and I ended up having to get them their own cagemates. 

Neutered brother got to live with my girls while the scaredy brother lived with my other neutered boy, but after his cagemate passed away a few months down the line, I neutered and then reintroduced the scaredy brother to the original brother + the girls and he acted like he didn't remember him, and now they're very close again. I assume he either forgot about him after that long break or he ended up smelling so drastically different by then.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

They were both born in December, so they are 5 months old.
I don't know what happened exactly, but I think this behaviour started weeks ago. For example, they lliked to stay on the window sill and gnaw at the silicon. So when Otto reaches on, Nero would back up and eventually jump past Otto. Or when I was using a little basket as nest, sometimes Otto would storm in it and start a wrestle, other times he would just sneak up and push Nero in a corner while both standing on hindlegs and then grooming Nero. They were sleeping and eating together at that time, so I don't know exactly what happend...


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

None of the guys have been neutered or had any medical/surgical treatment. And I haven't found blood in the cage or cuts on them. Yet


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah, I was wondering if I have to get another rat...I don't think I can keep up with two cages and 4 rats...


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

By the way, The videos are opening ok on my pc


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes, that chasing in the 3rd video looks pretty aggressive to me. (First two vids just show up as an exclamation point on the youtube screen) My boys play and chase, but it's short spurts mutual chasing and never any squeaks. Kinda like when I chase them with my hand and then they turn and pounce on me.

Otto is just hounding Nero and not letting up, even to the point of chasing him up onto the desk.

I think your ultimate solution is to have Nero (or both) neutered. 

You could also closely monitor them and physically separate Nero when he is misbehaving. Be warned, he may turn on you and bite. But maybe after their hormones even out it will get better. I'm not sure though, just thinking out loud. Again, from the chasing video, I think neutering is your best option.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi thank you MRM,
This situation breaks my heart. I have them in two differnt cages now and free ranging them one at a time or on close supervision when maybe one of the two takes a nap.


> I think your ultimate solution is to have Nero (or both) neutered.


Why Nero (the chased one)? Shouldn't be the dominant rat neutered? Otto is visibly fattier than Nero hence he's having a boost form the hormones.
At the moment I try to supervise them. They still haven;t had physical contact in past 24h, but the cages are near and Nero today entered the main cage (and taking a treat) when Otto was away free ranging. Now he is on top of the cage grooming himself.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

The_Ed said:


> Why Nero (the chased one)? Shouldn't be the dominant rat neutered? Otto is visibly fattier than Nero hence he's having a boost form the hormones.
> At the moment I try to supervise them. They still haven;t had physical contact in past 24h, but the cages are near and Nero today entered the main cage (and taking a treat) when Otto was away free ranging. Now he is on top of the cage grooming himself.


CRAP, sorry. I wrote the wrong name. Yes, Otto should be neutered. Not Nero.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah, don't worry. You got it right the first time


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

UPDATE: Otto got on and around the cage with Nero inside. They were snout to snout and Nero was crying and eventually bolted at the other side of the cage. And Otto was looking for a way in. And i trying to get Otto away and I think he nearly missed me for a bite, he turned fast for my hand, but not fast enough...


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

They're at just the right age for any hormonal aggression issues to show up . If they've always gotten along and this behavior just developed in the past few weeks then that's most likely the issue and without neutering then hormonal aggression will likely get worse as the weeks go on. I'd neuter Otto or preferably both of them if you can afford to. If they're related being that hormonal aggression is genetic then you might end up with another problem after Otto's hormones go down- Nero's might shoot up after Otto's dominant standing drops. I would keep them separated for now because obviously Otto is causing Nero an unhealthy amount of stress and if things get worse then Otto could even injure him out of nowhere.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

...right... I'll think about neutering Otto, then...
Thanks Coffeebean


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh, sorry....can you tell me or signpost me what would ahppen if I don't neuter my rat?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The_Ed said:


> Oh, sorry....can you tell me or signpost me what would ahppen if I don't neuter my rat?


Well sadly the outlook wouldn't be good. A rat with hormonal aggression will stay aggressive without a neuter and in most cases won't be able to coexist with other rats without causing their cagemates constant stress if not serious injury. The hormonal rat itself will also be under severe stress all of the time. You could reason from there that the rat(s) will be more prone to illness due to both the stress and social isolation. 

There's no other fix for the issue if a rat has hormonal aggression and it does seriously impact their quality of life. When my 2 guys weren't getting along due to one's hormones, they both really declined as they didn't keep themselves clean, had porphyrin all the time, even contracted mites, and were just very jumpy in general. I was also always afraid of handling the hormonal boy because a hormonally aggressive rat is an unpredictable rat. 

Assuming Otto's issue is hormonal aggression (which I'd guess it is given the evidence) if he wasn't neutered he most likely wouldn't be able to get along with any other rats and would live by himself forever while the other brother would need to get another cage mate.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks,
still I'm not 100% sure it's hormonal aggression. I'll link again this video https://youtu.be/Sq14tCJVIXw which shows that Otto is actually doing nothing to scare Nero. Is it maybe that, being that close to Otto and the memory of past bad experiences with him, make Nero react in such a way? 
Furthermore, Nero is going in and out Otto's cage when he's not around, taking food, drinking and even taking a nap insde the pocket hammock, which Im sure is smelling of Otto. But as soon he hears a ristle or sees his white coat, he freezes and tense up.
I'm consulting for a neutering operation on Monday, but I'm sure they won't really care about the strange behaviour. I'm worried about them and want them being good buddies again.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The_Ed said:


> Thanks,
> still I'm not 100% sure it's hormonal aggression. I'll link again this video https://youtu.be/Sq14tCJVIXw which shows that Otto is actually doing nothing to scare Nero. Is it maybe that, being that close to Otto and the memory of past bad experiences with him, make Nero react in such a way?
> Furthermore, Nero is going in and out Otto's cage when he's not around, taking food, drinking and even taking a nap insde the pocket hammock, which Im sure is smelling of Otto. But as soon he hears a ristle or sees his white coat, he freezes and tense up.
> I'm consulting for a neutering operation on Monday, but I'm sure they won't really care about the strange behaviour. I'm worried about them and want them being good buddies again.


I think that Nero's behavior seems pretty severe for it to have been anything that might have happened during boarding, for the most part rats are very resilient to short term stress and I think that it would take a lot for him to associate his brother with something so bad that he would run like that at the sight of him. Otto's chasing looked pretty aggressive to me and hints that there's definitely something going on between them, as others mentioned play-chasing generally involves short bursts and an exchange of one chasing the other. From my experience with my two boys, at the beginning there wasn't any obvious bullying going on when my one boy was acting terrified of his brother, but apparently a lot of conversation happens between rats that humans can't really pick up on. Neutering is just the best thing that you can try for them right now, it makes the most sense to me with the timing of their change in behavior lining up so perfectly with rat-puberty, and how much it mirrors what happened with my hormonally-aggressive boy toward his own brother.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks again Coffeebean,
I have no idea what happened then. Otto was always the top rat since I took them home and Nero started and won the wrestle a couple of times. Maybe the explanation could be that, after all the falls and bashes when wwrestling against his brother, Nero assosciated Otto with bad things happening to him if he get Otto too close.

Now -and sorry for all my insistence- what should I do after the neutering? Should I re-introduce them to one another through some methods? Accostuming Nero to the presence of Otto around him? Any link to some guides?

Thanks


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The only video link that works for me is the last one. They chasing looks VERY aggressive. Nero looks very afraid and for good reason. I'd split them up now. I wouldn't let them free-range at the same time. It's not guaranteed that the neuter would solve the problem but I don't know of anything else that would. If you're able to get Otto fixed, I would continue to keep him separate for several weeks afterward to give his hormone levels time to adjust (it's not instantaneous). After a few weeks, I would slowly and carefully start a re-introduction process in a neutral space (not the cage or their play area). Some people use the bathtub. A small powder room works as does an unfamiliar tabletop or a small walled off section of a hallway. The re-introduction process could go smoothly or you may need to be patient and go slow. It could take an hour or a couple weeks.

If neutering is not an option, I would get a new cagemate or two for Nero and keep Otto solo and give him as much attention as you can.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

It took a long time for my guy to calm down, and even longer for his brother to no longer be afraid of him. After the neuter like CorbinDallasMyMan mentioned already it will take weeks before his hormone levels are actually reduced, in some cases it can even take a couple months. Both times that I've neutered a boy I found that it was safe to assume that they're no longer aggressive by the time their fur smooths out- male rats will go from having their rougher coat to having a short smooth coat more like that of a female's. In both cases my rats were super calm squish-guys at that point, and probably smelled so different that the other rats weren't concerned about (or even recognized them) anymore. I re-introduced my two using the carrier method which I personally like best particularly for boys, BUT if you chose that method then you should still really introduce them briefly on safe and somewhat spacious neutral ground beforehand to make sure that Nero isn't scared of Otto anymore and won't freak out. The introduction method is really up to you once you've made sure that Nero won't react super badly. I had my 2 brothers separated for approx. 2 months before my one boy was no longer afraid of or recognized his previously-aggressive brother, so it can take some time. I tried at 3 weeks and it still wasn't long enough... You might want to find another cagemate for Nero in case it takes a long time until they can be introduced again, and just in case they can never be re-introduced for any reason. That's up to you though.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks again for tips and your experience,
Otto has rougher coat and is visibly bigger than Nero (whose fur is so smooth than shines).
I'll link again the videos, just for completeness...
https://youtu.be/AQIlKH7CPn0
https://youtu.be/PyLWe12ZRsc
https://youtu.be/FbdxpS3EmkI

What Im going to do then is consulting for neutering Otto, keeping them separate in two cage near to each other for a couple of weeks and then starting reintroducing them to each other, maybe in the bath tub (even if I think that Nero is quite agile and could jump out...).. Maybe even getting a third rat (???) when introducing them?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The_Ed said:


> Thanks again for tips and your experience,
> Otto has rougher coat and is visibly bigger than Nero (whose fur is so smooth than shines).
> I'll link again the videos, just for completeness...
> https://youtu.be/AQIlKH7CPn0
> ...


It might be best to keep the cages pretty separated. I don't know if it would have happened anyway, but my rat didn't "forget" about his once aggressive brother until a few weeks went by where he was totally out-of-sight and out-of-mind. And male rats can get very aggravated and stressed out if they see a neighbor male too close to their cage, and it could build up a lot of frustration.

For some reason your first two videos worked this time. I don't really know what's going on at the beginning of the first video, but I am getting the impression from those vids that Nero is kind of harassing Otto. That might be because sometimes rats who have high levels of hormones cause the other rats to get very overexcited or just defensive-aggressive (my boy did this) but, as I suggested earlier in the thread, it is best (if you can) to just try to get both brothers neutered. 

This is because sometimes it's hard to tell who is actually the hormonal one (sometimes the aggressive rat looks like they are the victim oddly enough) and also because when the dominant rat loses status, another rat in the cage often has an increase in testosterone to become the new top-rat. And since hormonal aggression is genetic, the other brother is notably at risk of having the same issue. The brother of my boy who got aggression ended up being a bit of a bully toward his cagemate shortly before his cagemate died, and while it wasn't as bad as his brother, I ended up neutering him at 9 months since I didn't want it to get worse (and I needed to intro him to my girls + brother again anyway). 

However if you did bring home a cagemate for Nero, if you decide not to get both neutered at the same time, then you will have the advantage of seeing how Nero is with another rat besides Otto and can rule out whether Nero is in any way a culprit here. And as I said before, it also has the advantage of giving Nero company since Otto will take awhile to recover from the neuter, and even longer for his testosterone to actually drop. 

Of course you shouldn't bring home any more rats than you can financially support. And the risk with that is that IF Nero is indeed a culprit here, and doesn't get along with your new rat(s), you will have to support 3 separate cages until you can get Nero neutered as well- and for that reason it'd be better to bring home not one but two rats so that the new one isn't lonely if Nero has problems. 

Lots of stuff to think about, sorry if I rambled a bit, but as you can see it's probably the best option to just neuter both brothers at once if you are able and not have to worry about all these other complications.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello,
so today I had a visit with the vet and I showed her the video. She decided against neutering a tis stage, beliving negative effects (both medical and behavioural) might outweight the benefits.
So, I'm continuing keeping them separate and let them free range separately. It's interesting to note how they have no problem in sleeping or eating where their brother was previously (they like sleeping in a particular box of the shoe rack), so the smell and evidence of recent visit of Otto does not deter Nero to sleep there and feeling safe. But, boy, when he sees white at the horizon or hear a scraching noise, he goes full alert.
Should I make them completely avoid seeing each other?

Introduction wise, when would be a suitable time to try one or the other methd? What signs should I look for?

My other options are to get a third rat when it's time to re-introducing them...or...get rid of Nero and find another mate for Otto. Ideas?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The_Ed said:


> Hello,
> so today I had a visit with the vet and I showed her the video. She decided against neutering a tis stage, beliving negative effects (both medical and behavioural) might outweight the benefits.
> So, I'm continuing keeping them separate and let them free range separately. It's interesting to note how they have no problem in sleeping or eating where their brother was previously (they like sleeping in a particular box of the shoe rack), so the smell and evidence of recent visit of Otto does not deter Nero to sleep there and feeling safe. But, boy, when he sees white at the horizon or hear a scraching noise, he goes full alert.
> Should I make them completely avoid seeing each other?
> ...


Oh, that's ...disappointing. I can't say I agree with the vet's decision, and I'm not sure what negative effects she is referring to since neuter is such a simple and beneficial operation, especially since they're young enough right now that the risks are super low. 

Since Nero is stressed by seeing Otto I would continue to keep them away from one another as much as you can. Without the neuter there isn't really any reason to re-introduce them to each other, the issue won't go away on its own and they'll just continue to not get along. I'm still assuming that Otto is an aggressor so I don't think I would plan on bringing him a new cagemate until that is sorted through. I don't think that getting rid of Nero is the answer either, not to just replace him with another rat. Did the vet refuse to do the neuter or did she just advise against it?


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

She advised against due the risks. And she was the vet's assistant. Anyway she said she will be in touch with me again after she spoke with the vet, but still nothing now.
And still nothing with my rats. I am wondering if i have to separate them in two rooms(even if I dont really have all that space) as they can still pick up smell and sound. They are in my bedroom, in their cages, about 1 meter apart and with a cardboard wall between them. During free range, I move the wall to surround the cage with non ranging rat to keep them separate. But Otto sometimes climb over his cage and hops on the wall, which I don't want. So I take him, I say 'no' and put him in the stark carrier (i might use other container) for a couple of minutes. But still goes for it .
Today, due to my disattention, they met again as Otto climbed in one of Nero safespots and, Oh my gosh!, they ran as fast as I never seen. And Otto bit me when I was trying to stop him...

Positive things now: I was petting Nero and he started wagging his tail. He was really enjoing a head scratch. I reached for Otto's back as a normal stroke, but instead he put himself on the side and offered his belly.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If your vet is recommending against a neuter because of the "risks," it probably just means that they're personally inexperienced. It's probably not a good idea to have your rat neutered by someone who's never done it before.

However, the general risks of surgery (by an experienced vet) are outweighed by the benefit to you and your rats if you'd be able to house them together again. Perhaps it would be a good idea to find a different vet who's more comfortable with the procedure.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah if you're getting bitten and the rats have to be separated or they'll attack one another then you should definitely look for a vet who will do the procedure as suggested above. If he is biting you when you interrupt a chase sequence then that should tell you that the chasing is nowhere near playful. That bite could have ended up on the other rat. Neutering on a rat at their age is very low risk if the vet knows what they are doing, and there are no long term negative effects associated to it. There are only benefits which include no risk of testicular cancers, greatly reduced aggression (they get along with everyone so much better), no more buck grease (+super soft fur), reduced urine marking... and personally I really like owning neutered males because they just seem much happier and don't have that edge to them that a lot of intact males have, there's no stress to procreate and my neutered boys engage in fewer agnostic behaviors than even my girls do. 

And in your case, the greatest benefit is that they will likely be able to live together again and be friends and socialize normally, which is one of the biggest quality of life improvements you can possibly give your rats. In my opinion neutering is pretty much mandatory at this point else Otto will need to be isolated from other rats- and hormonal aggression doesn't really go away on its own. I agree with the above that you should probably seek a more experienced vet. If the vet doesn't see a problem with your rats having to be isolated from each other and after watching your videos, then I don't think they know a lot about rats in the first place.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello again, 
I'm taking Otto to the vet this Friday for his operation. I took the decision Monday when they were face to face again through otto's cage and Otto suddenly slapped Nero and started hissing.
Any of how to get through the operation and what to do when back home (isolation, nutrition ...)


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Typically they will ask you to drop the rat off in the morning and will either call you when they are finished, or will ask you to call in the afternoon to check if he's done. Then they will probably give you pain medication, which they'll give you instructions for, and you can ask them any questions before you go home. It depends on the rat how long it'll take for them to feel better, but they will probably be a bit out of it for the night. Obviously you want to keep him away from Nero, and you want to keep the cage clean until his incision is healed up to avoid risking infection. Make sure he doesn't have to climb around a lot to get his basic needs and he should be feeling fine pretty quickly. Wait to reintroduce him to Nero until his testosterone levels are lowered, it depends on the rat how long this will take (a couple weeks or a couple months) but I find it safe to try once their fur becomes short and soft like a lady rat's. They tend to be very docile by then in my experience.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello, hope the thread did not die. 
My boys have been living completely separate since beginning of may. Today I tried to let nero free in otto room while he was in the cage.
Eventually he reached otto's cage who was quite excited. They met snout to snout and Otto tried to slap Nero in the face several times. Nero wasn't scared, he stood there for a sec, but otto started to breath heavily or hiss. Unfortunately I don't know if he was putting or not. Was otto worried about his territory seeing a 'new' rat? I'm going to reintroduce them very gradually with cages side by side and letting them out in a pen one at a time for increasing amount of time. Then again but together. Any suggestion?


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

That's the video. uncut and unedited

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTe1SE2b0Lk

What do you think?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The_Ed said:


> That's the video. uncut and unedited
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTe1SE2b0Lk
> 
> What do you think?


The video won't load for me, it stays black regardless of if I use my mobile device or my laptop.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Coffeebean said:


> The video won't load for me, it stays black regardless of if I use my mobile device or my laptop.


Hi sorry, it seems that uploading videos is not my forte eh? I had problems during upload
Anyway here the new link

https://youtu.be/Kvl6uM5d9N4


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Aww I like the suspense at the beginning haha, they're so cute. They're doing so much better aren't they?  I like how much they calm themselves down after confrontations, and Nero seems like he'll be very accommodating, they look like they have a good dynamic. I hope they'll be back in with each other soon!


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Coffeebean said:


> Aww I like the suspense at the beginning haha, they're so cute. They're doing so much better aren't they?  I like how much they calm themselves down after confrontations, and Nero seems like he'll be very accommodating, they look like they have a good dynamic. I hope they'll be back in with each other soon!


Haha, thanks. I expected a flurry of fur flying around, but luckily all went good. Believe it or not, I'm uploading all daily session on Youtube, highlighting the interesting bits, if anyone want to study rat behaviour and want to see what to expect from an introduction. I think someone should do an analysis of what certain behaviours mean; it would be so so useful for everyone.
If you know a playlist of the kind, please post it here so I can add.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

The_Ed said:


> Haha, thanks. I expected a flurry of fur flying around, but luckily all went good. Believe it or not, I'm uploading all daily session on Youtube, highlighting the interesting bits, if anyone want to study rat behaviour and want to see what to expect from an introduction. I think someone should do an analysis of what certain behaviours mean; it would be so so useful for everyone.
> If you know a playlist of the kind, please post it here so I can add.


While I don't know of any video playlist that covers behaviors, this site ( http://www.ratbehavior.org/ ) is a great resource and includes a section for behavior. There is also a section for rat behavior on Isamu Rats website which I think has some good information.


----------



## The_Ed (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks. 
I know the sites. I'll write to them to let them know.


----------

